# "KNHJ" statt "OK" im Dialerfenster?!



## News (9 November 2004)

Hallo, auf einmal scheinen alle (?) bzw. viele GN-Dialer im ersten OK-Fenster kein OK mehr zu wollen, stattdessen heißt es:



> Geben Sie folgenden Code ein:
> KNHJ
> Durch Ihre Code-Eingabe stimmen Sie dem Bezug des
> Anwählprogrammes zu. Anbieterinformationen & Wirkungsweise



Was soll das denn? Und ist das RegTP-konform?  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

wo ist das problem! 
dieser vorschlag wurde ja meines wissens sogar von verbraucherschützern gefordert! 

dann macht es einer und der ist der arsch!?


----------



## News (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das problem!


Hallo, jemand zu Hause? Ich habe eine FRAGE gestellt.


> dieser vorschlag wurde ja meines wissens sogar von verbraucherschützern gefordert!


 Ja? Wer weiß mehr?


> dann macht es einer und der ist der arsch!?


Hab ich das gesagt?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dieser vorschlag wurde ja meines wissens sogar von verbraucherschützern
> gefordert!



Nicht rumspekulieren , Quelle nennen, ansonsten: Dieter Nuhr 

cp


----------



## News (9 November 2004)

Einen Teil der Frage kann ich mir inzwischen selbst beantworten mit dem "Amtsblatt der Reg TP Nr. 24 vom 03.12.2003"
Die Konformität scheint da zu sein, denn es wird nichts über die genaue Zeichenfolge gesagt:


> Um diese bewusste Handlung durch den Nutzer herbeizuführen, soll er mehr als nur einen, möglicherweise versehentlichen oder unbedachten z.B. Tastendruck oder Mausklick, ausführen müssen, um dem Herunterladen, der Installation oder der Aktivierung eines Anwählprogramms zuzustimmen (z.B. durch die Aufforderung zur bewussten Texteingabe des Wortes „ja“).


Nur die Motive der GN sind mir ein Rätsel. Dass sie ehrenvoll sind, wäre wünschenswert - allein, mir fehlt der Glaube  0


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

Die Buchstabenfolge erscheint seltsam , aber wenn man sich das auf der Tastatur ansieht 
sind  die vier Buchstaben KNHJ in einem engen Dreieck dicht nebeneinander angeordnet
die  man nur im Uhrzeigersinn tippen muß,  JA liegt sehr weit auseinander, OK allerdings
 sehr dicht untereinander.

 Warum die RegTP sich nicht auf eine einheitliche eindeutige Zeichenfolge festgelegt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

ja , und dann soll die regtp wenn sie schon dabei ist, bei der content erstellung auch gleich helfen! 

selten so gelacht !


----------



## sascha (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ja , und dann soll die regtp wenn sie schon dabei ist, bei der content erstellung auch gleich helfen!
> 
> selten so gelacht !



Du meinst "copy and paste" fremder kostenfreier Webangebote, oder Links auf an sich frei zugängliche Spieleseiten, ebenfalls hinter einem Dialer? Ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Reg TP für so etwas hergibt...


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

warum nicht!? 
sie nimmt sich ja sogar die zeit mit euch zu sprehcen! 
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## sascha (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht!?
> sie nimmt sich ja sogar die zeit mit euch zu sprehcen!
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Vermutlich sogar öfter, als so manchem hier lieb ist


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

kommunikation ist doch was positives! 


und kommunikation kostet im gegenteil zu content meistens sogar nur sehr wenig 


leider!
Ich arbeite daran das zu ändern


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite daran das zu ändern


Das glaube ich unbesehen, aber da gibt es noch andere Faktoren als der Wunsch nach noch mehr 
Abzocke, noch leben wir in Deutschland in einem  Rechtsstaat  und die Justiz lernt ständig dazu,
dass, wer Content bezahlt haben will, dies auch nachweisen muß...

cp


----------



## News (10 November 2004)

Im MP-Branchenforum wird die "Code"-Eingabe nun auch schon diskutiert, wenn auch ohne erhellende Neuigkeiten. Immer diese "Spitzel"  , wenn ich mal einen Begriff eines dortigen Mitglieds aus einem anderen Thread entlehnen darf...

Die verlangte "KNHJ"-Eingabe kann übrigens weiterhin mit einem Parameter in der Download-URL des Dialers übersprungen werden. Dieser lautet immer noch "okinput", dvill hatte diese Möglichkeit schon mal
hier  vor langer Zeit erwähnt.
Übrigens funktioniert dieser Trick nicht nur bei GN-, sondern auch bei MP-Dialern  :-?


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese "Spitzel"  , wenn ich mal einen Begriff eines dortigen
> Mitglieds aus einem anderen Thread entlehnen darf...


Wie es um deren "gutes Gewissen" aussieht , kann man am Umgang mit andersdenkenden
 in den einschlägigen Forn ablesen. Posten nur mit Anmeldung, wer nicht in den Kram paßt wird "exkommuniziert"

(Ein Forum macht eine erfreuliche  Ausnahme  ht*p://www.affiliate.de/forum/ ) 

Die Offenheit dieses Forums , auch als anonymer Gast posten zu können,  wird immer wieder 
zu Schwachsinnspostings und  bis hin ekligen Schmierereien und Pöbeleien mißbraucht 

j.


----------



## dvill (11 November 2004)

Ich sehe das sehr positiv, wenn die Dialeraufsteller Wirkungen zeigen.

Die "OK"-Eingabe als Hauptdarsteller in vielen Fernsehsendungen, zuletzt mit großer Verbreitung bei heute, ist "verbrannt". Das trifft die Leute nicht mehr unvorbereitet. Da muss was Neues her.

Die neue Eingabe ist nicht mehr als ein Gag. Der Dialer enttarnt sich durch ein deutliches "OK".

Die Betriebsamkeit der Herrschaften wird verständlich, wenn man den Alexa Traffic History Graph mit den URLs der geläufigen Dialerschleudern füttert. Die fetten Jahre sind Geschichte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aaron (11 November 2004)




----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]  war jetzt mal wieder einfach nur zum Schreien.


tut´sehr weh ...


----------



## andreas12587 (12 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]  war jetzt mal wieder einfach nur zum Schreien.
> ...



Nicht wirklich:
http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?a=1&w=468&h=240&r=1y&u=www.stardialer.de&

Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2004)

> Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten.


 Neid kommt da nicht auf , nur tiefe Verachtung und Mitleid für so viel 
hemmunglose Raffgier 

cp


----------



## dvill (12 November 2004)

Wenn die hübschen Kurven schon verlinkt sind: Der Einbruch ab Mitte Oktober findet sich bei vielen Dialerschleudern. Zu der Zeit hat ZDF-heute das Dialerbezugsfenster mit der signifikanten "OK"-Eingabe noch mal richtig gut bekannt gemacht.

Es heißt auch, dass Google an der Verbesserung der Mülltrennung arbeitet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 November 2004)

Die einschlägige Bekanntheit des "OK"-Fensters wird auch beim Stern mit der notwendigen Verständlichkeit weiter gesteigert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2004)

Man sollte der Sternredaktion etwas zur Auffrischung übermitteln:


			
				Der Stern schrieb:
			
		

> Sie trennen die laufende, mehr oder weniger preisgünstige
> Internetverbindung des Modems und wählen sich erneut ins Netz ein - diesmal
> aber über eine 0190- oder 0900-Telefonnummer.


0190 ist schlicht  illegal  für Dialereinwahl 


			
				Der Stern schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt vieles, das okay ist im Netz - aber tippen Sie nie die Buchstaben "OK" ein,
> wenn das jemand von Ihnen verlangt.


Daher der Name Hase bzw  "KNHJ" , das erklärt alles, OK ist für das Gewerbe  nicht mehr 
unverfänglich genug, man setzt mal wieder auf die Unerfahrenheit.

Wichtigste Grundregel heißt:  nichts eingeben oder anklicken, von dem man nicht
 hundertprozentig weiß,  was sich dahinter verbirgt
Dazu der Info-Kasten:


> * Auch wenn auf der Seite "gratis" steht:
> Dialer kosten immer Geld.
> Schließen Sie eine zwielichtige  Seite
> schon beim geringsten Verdacht,
> ...


Die Palette der  Alternativen zu "gratis" wird auch immer breiter und es wird immer schwieriger,
 bei dem Vermüllungsgrad der Suchmaschinen  insbesondere Google "Nondialerseiten" zu finden 


			
				Der Stern schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch vor Gericht haben Opfer bessere Chancen als früher.
> Immer häufiger wird dort zugunsten der Geprellten entschieden.


Soviel zu den Neunmalklugen, die hier mehr oder weniger anonym ihren Senf ablassen....

tf


----------



## dvill (24 November 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtigste Grundregel heißt:  nichts eingeben oder anklicken, von dem man nicht hundertprozentig weiß,  was sich dahinter verbirgt


Und das wird immer besser verstanden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (24 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön. Ob es auch etwas die Wirkung diese Forums war? Egal. Hauptsache, es wird verstanden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2004)

ein paar Anmerkungen zum Sternartikel


			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Schüler, die zum Beispiel bei Google nach "Erdkunde Hausaufgaben" suchen, bekommen als Treffer Nummer eins die 30 Euro teure Seite hausauf*.de präsentiert. Es gibt inzwischen derart viele Wucherseiten,


 Der stern bezeichnet die Seite als "Wucherseite". Ob dagegen nicht vorgegangen wird?



			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die neue Bezahlmöglichkeit wurde von Anfang an hauptsächlich von Geschäftemachern aus der Pornoszene genutzt, später gesellten sich auch noch Betrüger dazu.


Uii, das is aber komisch... wo bleiben die schützenswerten seriösen Abieter?



			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen für "Telefonmehrwertdienste", wie die Dialer-Anbieter ihr Geschäft gern nennen, sind verschärft worden.


Auch die Bundesregierung nennt sie so 



			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist fast unmöglich, an die Betrüger heranzukommen. Meist bauen sie ein Geflecht aus getarnten Auftraggebern, Scheinfirmen und ausländischen Deckadressen auf.


 Also es gibt da einen Herrn JRA in Panama und der... 



			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich wirklich schuldlos? So manche Beschwerde gegen eine überteuerte Telefonrechnung ist schon zusammengebrochen, weil sich herausgestellt hat, dass der 14-jährige Sohn doch heimlich eine Pornoseite besucht und sich dabei einen Dialer eingefangen hat.


 Moment... Wenn der Dialer nicht legal ist, ist es egal, wer ihn sich wie eingefangen hat...



			
				stern schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlt werden muss nämlich nur noch dann, wenn der Dialer korrekt registriert ist *und* wenn der Anbieter alle verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Auflagen eingehalten hat.


 Das hätte ich mir deutlicher gewünscht... Eine fehlende Registrierung und/oder eine zurückgenommene oder zurückgezogene Registrierung ist hinreichend für das nicht-zahlen-müssen, aber eine vorhandene Registrierung allein ist noch lange nicht ausreichend für einen begründeten Zahlungsanspruch!


----------



## News (26 November 2004)

Der Versuch mit der "KNHJ"-Eingabe war offenbar kein großer Erfolg, inzwischen ist GN wieder zum alten "OK"-Feld zurückgekehrt.


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Der Versuch mit der "KNHJ"-Eingabe war offenbar kein großer Erfolg, inzwischen ist GN wieder zum alten "OK"-Feld zurückgekehrt.


ist auch erfolgversprechender , solange es naive  Zeitgenossen dieses Kalibers  gibt 
http://www.bonjovi.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-13717.html 


> Dieses blöde "OK-Feld" kommt irgendwie immer öfter, kann das sein? Auf vielen Test,
> Lyriks oder Tattoo-Seiten kommt das....*närf*



tf


----------

